

Close.io adds SmartSearch: Data analytics so simple a salesperson can do it - SteliE
http://pandodaily.com/2013/06/26/close-io-adds-smartsearch-data-analytics-so-simple-a-salesperson-can-do-it/

======
philfreo
There a pyparsing+elasticsearch tutorial on how this was built...

Part 1: [http://blog.close.io/post/48209152055/sales-data-search-
writ...](http://blog.close.io/post/48209152055/sales-data-search-writing-a-
query-parser-ast-using)

Part 2: [http://blog.close.io/post/49711234004/sales-data-search-
writ...](http://blog.close.io/post/49711234004/sales-data-search-writing-a-
query-parser-ast-using)

~~~
thom
Are these the natural language queries the PandoDaily article talks about, or
is that a new thing launching today?

~~~
philfreo
Our search is not yet "natural language" in the technical sense. We've got an
extensive number of search "keywords" as described in these tech posts that
align fairly well with how you might speak/write a query in natural language,
but still rely on a specific syntax rather than pure English phrases. Looking
forward to seeing what delver.io is up to :)

The full-sentence example questions in the pando article are very
straightforward to get an answer to in Close.io, but they can't be written as-
is.

------
BCM43
I'm getting tired of elitism passed of as jokes on HN.

~~~
ceejayoz
I read it as "data analytics made accessible to non-technical users", not as
"hurr-derp salespeople are dumb".

~~~
magicarp
"so simple X can do it" always comes off as condescending to me

